# NTDETECT Failed booting from USB



## nick2712 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello.
I am having a desktop PC which I have opened after an year or so as it has some important data. Now there are two user accounts and both are password protected and I have completely forgotten there passwords. So to regain control I have downloaded the Microsoft Windows Password recovery tool and got the ISO image burnt to my USB. Now when I try to boot on my locked PC with this USB it says NTDETECT failed. I have tried the same thing on another PC with windows 7 and it was booting from the USB.

What could possibly be the issue ? Please help me as I am stuck completely.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, looks like you downloaded an ISO for Vista, Seven, neither have boot.ini which requires ntdetect and ntldr for a windows XP machine.


----------



## nick2712 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi.
Thanks for your reply.

The machine that is locked, for which I am trying to recover the password, is also windows 7 based.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, might it have been a dual boot? Take out the HDD and slave it to another machine.


----------



## nick2712 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi.
Thanks for the reply.

I am not very technical in this domain of microsoft windows. I have done whatever I have done so far through reading on google. So it will be very appreciating if you can break your answer down into couple of steps that I can follow.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, take the drive out of the errant machine and put it into a slot on another, is the drive Sata or IDE if IDE you can plug it into the cdrom drive for this if sata use a free sata MB connection slot make sure it is recognized when you boot.. more info Google "Slave drive"


----------



## nick2712 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi.
Thanks for your support.

I will try the steps and let you know the outcome.

Thanks once again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can also pull the HDD and attach it to a USB Adapter and plug that into another computer.


----------

